# Greetings



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello there,


Here are a few YouTube clips from a recent Tommyknockers show in Brantford, On.

I'm still learning to edit the files. I'm hoping to have more complete songs to post at some point.


Comments?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4mpuEc7Rl4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtKYh7VvIQo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKYIZCV-KyY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tsnyLYAb4c


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Milkman, nice to see you back. I will check out those clips


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

at this very moment...that was milkman's 666 post...something fishy is going...



I sense a conspiracy!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh noes, he gots tattoos.

Very nice Milkman. I especially enjoyed Penny For Your Thoughts. :rockon2:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for watching folks.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sounds great Mike, I especially liked MWFT :rockon2: all the tones where on the money:rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> sounds great Mike, I especially liked MWFT :rockon2: all the tones where on the money:rockon:



Thanks Screem.

I actually play that one quite a bit raunchier trhan Blackmore, but I tend to focus more on the note and chord selection than tone. 


Really I'm just having fun with the camera. How's that Strat of yours working these days?


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds good, its always nice to see people posting clips of their playing.

:rockon:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Thanks Screem.
> 
> I actually play that one quite a bit raunchier trhan Blackmore, but I tend to focus more on the note and chord selection than tone.
> 
> ...


dunno haven't touched it in a while, GAS got a stranglehold on me. For a few month's now I've been digging my MIJ stuff, need to rotate soon.

So what guitar rig did you use in that show?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> dunno haven't touched it in a while, GAS got a stranglehold on me. For a few month's now I've been digging my MIJ stuff, need to rotate soon.
> 
> So what guitar rig did you use in that show?


Well I used Traynor YCV40 and the 1 X 12 closed back extension cab but it's just a tough room for sound. Lots of weird hot frequencies. I wrestled with both my guitar tone and the PA graphs and was never really pleased with the sound.

Still, we had a great night and I learned a few things.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Some cool vids there Milkman. Keep it up.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Some cool vids there Milkman. Keep it up.


Thanks Marnie,

Just old school rock I guess, but it's what I love the most.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Tommyknockers rings a bell, Have I run into you guys at a house gig someplace?

In the last couple of years, I figure it would have been at one of these places:

The Gables in Grand Bend (My Summer Vacation Gig)
The Oakwood Place in Hamilton (When Wally owned it)

Any relation to Roger and Andy at bookinghouse?

Andy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Tommyknockers rings a bell, Have I run into you guys at a house gig someplace?
> 
> In the last couple of years, I figure it would have been at one of these places:
> 
> ...



No, I haven't played those rooms. I know Roger and Andy but they may not remember me. I was booked by LaPointe - Dubay for a few years back in the 80s, but I worked with Dan Dube mostly. The band was called Jett and then another band called Victim.


I AM related to Andy and Roger though. The family name was created in Canada in the early 1900's so ALL LaPointes are related.


----------

